# How do you react to strangers staring at you?



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I usually go for a highly exaggerated wink and then I look away. That way I let people know I am not in a violent mood, but I have noticed them watching me.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I had this one old woman stare at me. It was weird because she was walking past, yet still actively staring. Like...starring at me was more important than looking at where she going.

I just waved at her with a big smile. She waved back. Maybe she thought I was someone she knew? You never know.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Depends

If man or not-hot-enough female, I give them THE glare (something like my avatar) and they tend to look away afterwards 
Else If hot-enough girl, flirt


----------



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

If they aren't physically threatening then I stare back at them. Suddenly a staring contest. Win Win.


----------



## pearlgirl87 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm too busy in my own head to notice people staring at me, if they are staring at me.


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

If they are right in my face, then I say hello, or what's up? If they are not in my personal zone I do not care, unless they start following me. I get mistaken for someone else now and again. One day a young lady ran at me thinking I was her boyfriend or husband. She tucked my collar in, gave me a hug and kiss, and walked away saying." I will see you at home later darling." Yes I am just shaking my head wondering what happened..lol. Two brothers could not believe how much I looked like someone who works for them. People often stare thinking what nationality I am before actually asking me. I say Eskimo and they believe it..lol.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I get nervous and walk away.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

Just stare back like that. Hehehee, it is always amusing to watch them freak.


----------



## ozones (Oct 5, 2013)

Don't usually notice tbh.

If were talking about full on undressing with the eyes kinda stare, coupled with a wink and a smirk, I will often make some retarded unattractive face like so









to which they will either laugh or get freaked out.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm generally just trying to get by without tripping over stuff or running into things so noticing people staring is sit down work for me. I'd make one hell of an espionage agent.

If someone is staring at me I usually just look/move away or spill my drink or something. That's how it seems to roll for me.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I usually just pretend like they're not doing it and keep walking/ staring at whatever I was doing before I noticed them.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

It makes me uncomfortable, I dislike it. I either give them a shooting glance back or pretend not to notice and get away from that person. Little children stare at me a lot and smile, I smile right back.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I usually smile back, if they were to glare at me I'll look away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

I thought they were already staring.


----------



## DEARJULIET (Apr 29, 2012)

It happens often. When I catch them staring I get uncomfortable and I would look away but look back and see if they're still staring which they still are! I often ask myself is there something wrong with me?? Or what am I doing that's so intriguing. I just hope they don't have any negative thoughts. Other than that I usually just carry on with what I'm doing. I will never know what goes on in their minds..


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

If you're attractive and you're staring at me: okay thanks (sometimes).
If you're an older man at a grocery store with your wife and kids and you're staring me up and down: uncomfortable, good bye.

If it's unwanted I'll usually stare them down until they look away.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

If an attractive man is staring at me I lose my marbles & become extremely nervous.

If an attractive girl is staring at me I think they're judging me.

If an older guy is staring at me I get uncomfortable.

If an older woman is staring at me I don't care.

There has only been two situations where I felt in danger from someone's stare.

But when people stare I tend to look away something I've been trying to change since I wish to be more assertive & confident.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

Staring from anyone puts me at unease, but catching furtive glances from pretty girls is always nice.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

If the person staring at me is a child or a baby/toddler then I usually stare back at them, wave, smile and then give them a funny face to get them laughing or smiling. I like kids though so that might have something to do with it.

For other people I generally don't care and continue doing whatever I'm doing. 

My thinking is that most people don't even realise they are staring and/or how long they have been staring at someone. I know I sometimes 'space out' so to speak and end up coming back to notice I've been staring down some poor old lady for who knows how long.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

If i'm eating and someone is staring, I always make it a point to show them what I'm chewing on. 


:tongue:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I secretly take pride in it. I let them keep staring.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I usually look at them and then look away. Prolonged eye contact makes me self-conscious. I wonder why they are looking and usually there are several possibilities but if i consider that the reason is probably attraction and the male isnt creepy i am flattered. Doesnt mean i would talk to them though.


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

I usually just smile. Even if they have that judging stare. I don't care.


----------



## Squirrely (Jun 23, 2014)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Oh, l'm extremely rude about it now. l say things back to them l may have never said years ago. Such classics as ''Can l help you?'' to the ever-so-subtle, yet not-at-all subtle snotty look.


I ask, "Can I HELP you?" a lot. Little kids are fascinated by me for some reason, they get smiles and waves. And it usually turns into smiling and waving back and forth.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Squirrely said:


> I ask, "Can I HELP you?" a lot. Little kids are fascinated by me for some reason, they get smiles and waves. And it usually turns into smiling and waving back and forth.


Hehe, yeah l'd only say if it l feel like the person is trying to weird me out.

To date, the most insane thing l've done related to these sort of encounters in a broad sense, was pretend to fall asleep and ''accidentally'' kick a guy who sat next to me as...

Get this...

The only other passenger on the bus. l was just* so *angry inside lol.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Simple solution. Pick your nose and eat your boogers. There ya go.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Stare right back.


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*I normally busy myself with something else, like listening to my i pod or reading. But if it continues, I'll give them a nasty look. I detest being stared at! *:angry:


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

Usually, I assume they're racist... or perhaps there's something _on_ me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Jake_Ryan said:


> So, if a hot girl looks at me I feel flattered. However, sometimes an old lady or a guy will stare at me and I don't know what that means. I mean how am I supposed to react? It's not like I don't look good, in fact people say I look quite good looking. I feel like saying 'Hi' or 'What are you looking at?' if I'm not in the mood, but in my big city that would be weird. I don't get it why people in big cities only stare at you without saying something? If they bother to look at me why don't they ever say 'Hi'? Any insight will be welcomed! roud:


People may not even stare at you but through you. I get lost inside my own thoughts a lot and happen to fixate on something - in many cases I might look like I stare at somebody when in reality I'm thinking about something completely different.

But if they stare intensely at you it's either because they think you look really good, really bad , really weird, they think they might know you from somewhere or they are serial killers.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> I thought you would turn the other cheek. :wink:


Yes, I should. Too many times I find myself living in Romans 7, while desiring to embrace Romans 8. :s


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I usually look/go away feeling threatened. Very rarely I will stare back and a lot of times I'll tell myself "Next time you stare back!". If it's a hot guy staring at me, well then... I'll probably do the same, till I get bored of him.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

If they look at me with a hint of wonder (pupils dilated in a seemingly conservative feel). I let them be. If their stare makes me feel uncomfortable, I enforce a tiger look and fiercer face. 

Generally I don't notice if someone is staring at me simply because I don't look around. Sometimes I would meet someone's eyes singly or repeatedly and my peripheral vision would detect that they are looking my way. I shrug my shoulders and say, no they're looking behind me. Everything feels fine right after.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

AustenT09 said:


> I can't be out-creeped. I dare anyone to try. They get the googly eyes directed back to them but 10x in power.


"WHY!? WHY DID YOU DO THAT!?"
"I dunno, it was something he said?"
"WHAT!? WHAT DID HE SAY!?"
"It wasn't as much WHAT he said, though that had something to do with it, it was the WAY he said it. He, like, he said it like it was a challenge."
"A challenge for you to summon MEDUSA AND CTHULU!? How did you THINK this would go!?"


----------



## colorfulworldofme (Jun 29, 2014)

I can feel when someone's staring at me even when they're behind me or far away from me. Of course, I'll be curious and I will start to analyze that stranger. Maybe there's something wrong in me? Yeah, something like that. After that, I'll observe that person using my peripheral vision so it will look like I'm not staring back.


----------



## 121689 (Jun 21, 2014)

I usually get self-conscious and fidgety, I hate when people stare at me! On the other hand, there was one day were I was having none of it, and a guy was full on ogling, and I must have gave him the scariest look because he immediately turned red and even leaned back a bit, and turned in the opposite direction. Needless to say, I know how to get people to stop staring now XD. Although I don't think I would try that on children or old ladies...


----------



## kittycatwindow (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, it depends. If it's an attractive guy, I don't really do anything- the most I'd do is smile back (but I rarely have to deal with this anyway).

If it's anyone else (kids, old people, girls my age, etc.), it depends on what kind of stare it is. A lot of the time I'll just smile & wave back (to throw them off or fluster them), but sometimes I'll start twitching and/or talking to myself out loud (to give them something to actually stare at/ a good story to tell at the dinner table). The latter is actually really fun. You should try it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't stand it. Wear sun glasses most of the time to avoid eye contact. When I am speaking with a stranger one-on-one, I tend to do intense eye-contact (the merging thing) but the switch between sun glasses and intense eye-contact takes a bit of effort. (Sp/sx)


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

question for females in this thread:

Do you think that the guy might be attracted to you (as opposed to staring cause he noticed something wrong with you appearance like your makeup running, or just judging something about your, or being a psycho killer or whatever)? And how can you tell that from the stare? Or do you, like Arcayne said, just give them a look so they either come up and say what's on their mind (assuming they're not scared off) or stop staring. Just curious cause I have trouble with flirting with girls I like and I don't know how to stare at them (I'm shy) in a way that makes them realize I'm into them. If they stare back and smile, then I know I can approach them and start a conversation. I just don't want them to misunderstand me. Also I can't just go up to them straight because I'm shy and I hate rejection. So I try to do things step by step, depending on how she responds.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

conscius said:


> question for females in this thread:
> 
> Do you think that the guy might be attracted to you (as opposed to staring cause he noticed something wrong with you appearance like your makeup running, or just judging something about your, or being a psycho killer or whatever)? And how can you tell that from the stare? Or do you, like Arcayne said, just give them a look so they either come up and say what's on their mind (assuming they're not scared off) or stop staring. Just curious cause I have trouble with flirting with girls I like and I don't know how to stare at them (I'm shy) in a way that makes them realize I'm into them. If they stare back and smile, then I know I can approach them and start a conversation. I just don't want them to misunderstand me. Also I can't just go up to them straight because I'm shy and I hate rejection. So I try to do things step by step, depending on how she responds.


If you want to flirt, send playful/smirky glances DO NOT stare. My 2c.


----------

